# Port Mansfield PB Trout



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

Headed down Fri eve with forecast of good weather. Ended up being great weather,sat a.m. was little to no wind so we headed north making our first stop at the oak motts, picked up a few keepers and lots of small school trout. This is the second time fishing Mansfield as I'm usually in poc,saw some crashing on the shoreline so I waded over to land a 23" red and a 25" snook which my buddy says is pretty rare. We fished a bit until rain pushed us back to port which was no biggie cause we were hungry. Ate at pelicans cove and watched it rain bout an hr then hit it again,same shoreline waded caught nothing for about 100yrs then I feel a slam and heavy weight,fish never fought hard or ran just circled me 3-4 times. I thought it was a decent red when I caught a glimpse, then as she turned again I saw the specks on her tail. Luckily my buddy was close and waded over when I said big trout,finally she swam by him and he netted the big girl. Celebrations commenced as it's the biggest trout he and I have seen so far. Check it stick revealed 29 1/4" and 8lbs. Caught on softdine xl at 3 pm and released in perfect health to procreate!! After the fact I got nothing but length and weight,so i wonder how sol I am if I want to have a mount made? All my fish in buds say that's a fish that's not easy to top, let me know if y'all have any taxis that could recreate with just a pic, length and weight.


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

Pics


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice catches for sure and ingrate on the big girl. 

Iâ€™m not starting any crapp at all but did you keep the slot snook? Iâ€™d love to eat one just to try it one day.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

What a day, big trout plus a nice snook, don't get better than that. Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

New Wave Taxidermy who I believe is a sponsor on here does incredible replicas on trout. They did a replica for a young man I took fishing this winter on a 28" trout from a picture and measurements.


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

I may have been wrong but the snook was only 25” and we read they gotta be 28” so that one we let go, but i woulda ate it for sure,all the guys said they never seen one so not sure the tablefare


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

*DoubleThreat* said:


> I may have been wrong but the snook was only 25â€ and we read they gotta be 28â€ so that one we let go, but i woulda ate it for sure,all the guys said they never seen one so not sure the tablefare


The slot on snook is from 24" to 28" and you can keep 1 per day.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

Ouch! Thanks, we’ll know next time, not a bad deal to catch and release. Also did that place do a good job off the pics? Im just now realizing how big of a deal that fish is, kicking myself for not getting better measurements


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

Ouch! Thanks, we’ll know next time, not a bad deal to catch and release. Also did that place do a good job off the pics? Im just now realizing how big of a deal that fish is, kicking myself for not getting better measurements


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Texashookset said:


> Nice catches for sure and ingrate on the big girl.
> 
> Iâ€™m not starting any crapp at all but did you keep the slot snook? Iâ€™d love to eat one just to try it one day.


I kept one I caught in FL last year. So many over there I didnâ€™t feel bad about it. It was very good. Similar to trout or even a little better imo


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice trout, congrats!! Last trip down, one of our guys caught 2 Snook. I caught one down there last year so they are coming in more. I'm headed to PM tomorrow, hoping to snag me a 28". Congrats again.


----------



## saltydog71 (Aug 31, 2016)

great fish man!


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome trip for sure, congrats


----------



## fishhuntdavid (Jan 14, 2014)

*DoubleThreat* said:


> Headed down Fri eve with forecast of good weather. Ended up being great weather,sat a.m. was little to no wind so we headed north making our first stop at the oak motts, picked up a few keepers and lots of small school trout. This is the second time fishing Mansfield as I'm usually in poc,saw some crashing on the shoreline so I waded over to land a 23" red and a 25" snook which my buddy says is pretty rare. We fished a bit until rain pushed us back to port which was no biggie cause we were hungry. Ate at pelicans cove and watched it rain bout an hr then hit it again,same shoreline waded caught nothing for about 100yrs then I feel a slam and heavy weight,fish never fought hard or ran just circled me 3-4 times. I thought it was a decent red when I caught a glimpse, then as she turned again I saw the specks on her tail. Luckily my buddy was close and waded over when I said big trout,finally she swam by him and he netted the big girl. Celebrations commenced as it's the biggest trout he and I have seen so far. Check it stick revealed 29 1/4" and 8lbs. Caught on softdine xl at 3 pm and released in perfect health to procreate!! After the fact I got nothing but length and weight,so i wonder how sol I am if I want to have a mount made? All my fish in buds say that's a fish that's not easy to top, let me know if y'all have any taxis that could recreate with just a pic, length and weight.


Killians Taxidermy in Hempstead.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thatâ€™s a great catch. Big trout and a nice snook. Makes for a really good trip.


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

Beautiful fish. Congrats!


----------



## compuag (May 23, 2009)

Nice fish! I donâ€™t know if youâ€™re still looking for a taxidermist, but Iâ€™ve had good luck with Joy Romanâ€™s in San Antonio. I was fortunate to catch a 30in last year and they did everything off pictures and measurements.

http://www.joyromanfishtaxidermy.com/

The lighting is bad in this pic, but it should give an idea of their work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Both fish are great catches, and it may take a while to top that beautiful trout, that's a very good picture of it too.


----------



## lonestarmb (Jun 14, 2017)

You would be surprised how accurate of a representation they can get on a replica with no girth measurement. Get with new wave taxidermy on the measurements you have and Iâ€™m pretty sure they will be able to make you happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

I did speak with a few different folks and decided to give the opportunity to new wave, we shall see how they represent my trophy. They were the cheapest so hopefully thats cause they do so many they can keep the prices low. Ill post her up in a few months


----------



## G Posik (May 30, 2012)

Nice trout and snook. Congrats on a great day.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Sounds like a great day. Congrats on the PB trout. Mine was long and skinny post-spawn. I am still after a 30 inch 10 lber.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

*DoubleThreat* said:


> I did speak with a few different folks and decided to give the opportunity to new wave, we shall see how they represent my trophy. They were the cheapest so hopefully thats cause they do so many they can keep the prices low. Ill post her up in a few months


You will be extremely satisfied! I'm particular about the details and they got everything right for me! Splits in the tail, spot locations, split in the dorsal fin, teeth, etc! It looks alive!

Great day on the water for sure! I haven't caught a Texas Snook yet. We caught plenty in Florida in the early 90's and ate a handful. It's very similar to trout but a heartier texture like redfish.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

I Hear Tall Tines does good work.


----------

